# will her hair grow



## lola-james (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi I am new to the world of chis I have a little girl.. the breeder say she is full breed long hair but I did not see her mum and dad... her ears are floppy, but I know thay may stand with age ...and will she have the longer hair ??? i have looked at many pics of babies and have seen plenty like her, but would like reasurance... not that it matters I will love her unconditionally xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Can you post a picture of her? How comes you didn't see the parents??

I have a longhair puppy she's nearlly 5 months.. there are pictures of her in the pics sections.. but if you have a long hair her full coat should be done by the time shes 18 months to 2 years!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LC Chi pups can take up to 2yrs to grow in their adult coats. But usually they'll start to loose their puppy coats between 3-5 months. Sometime they go through the "puppy uglies" when they can look very gangly & could pass for a short coat but be assured they will start to grow in their long coat before long. Our puppy uglies with Maribelle only lasted a couple months. She had most of her adult coat & even it's length by 7 months. Granted she is still only 1 1/2 so it could get longer...but I'm guessing it won't get much longer....

Your baby from what I can see is a cutie & looks to be a regular LC pup. So yes...she will get a long coat like any other LC Chi.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Long haired Chi's can take years to get their full coat. My Cookie is is very very fluffy took years to get that big full coat. If you like I can show you some pics of him throughtout the years so you can see what I mean. He's 14 years old now.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Heya Marie, I would love to see pics of cookie and his coat. Misty is quite fluffy now but and I always wonder if she will get bigger and better!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a long-haired Chi but her coat didn't get as long as others I've seen. Both parents were smooth coats though so maybe that's why.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I love my boy's lion hair! Lmao. Woowoo!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Shes a lovely puppy. Her ears look rather big in that photo lol. Was her mum & dad both long coats? As was mentioned above it can take time before their full adult coat comes in!


----------

